
Show HN: How I Hacked.info – Open source database of hacking stories - andersonmvd
http://howihacked.info/?hn
======
joshmn
Re-reading one of these[0] and seeing,

> The unpleasant part is a guy from Starbucks calling me with nothing like
> “thanks” but mentioning “fraud” and “malicious actions” instead. Sweet!

This is all too common these days. Remember when reporting a vulnerability was
a great way to get a job? Yeah, those are so 2000s. Maybe there needs to be a
campaign about responsible disclosures to encourage businesses to be
accepting, not rejecting of these things.

[0]
[http://sakurity.com/blog/2015/05/21/starbucks.html](http://sakurity.com/blog/2015/05/21/starbucks.html)

------
soared
Despite not understanding some 90% of the technical language these were all
still great reads!

